# proxy ...



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

i need proxy that change my IP but undetected by websites !!! :blush:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Can I ask why you want to use a proxy to hide your ip. Isn't it just as easy to use the ip that you already have.


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

sure i will tell u why ...
because of this (No offers available in your country) i'm trying to pass some surveys to download a file ...
when i use normal proxy (hotspot, ....) always say "proxy detected" so i never get the right site to complt the survey ...
i extremely hate reading (No offers available in your country, or , No offers available in your area) :banghead: :angry:
so please help me in this !!!
i beg you to help me couz i need this file so much ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the name of the file perhaps someone here can suggest a alternative place to get it


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

"Don't give me a fish, but taught me how to hunt" so i need learn couz many files the same way to download ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please do not be rude when someone offers you help it is not going to win you any friends as to files being tied to doing surveys that is nonesense


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry but i didn't mean to be rude ...
well this is the file link that i want download (FileVarious.com - download files) but last couple days my friend send me this link as a solution for serveys problem (https://www.adworkmedia.com/checkout/index.php?pubID=1136&CID=1555&SID=sp27) and i found that i need pass serveys there too -.-"
i hope that u can help me or tell me other solution and thx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a game hack and since the page shows zero bytes I would consider it a possible malicious piece of code and not worth the effort,the page alone closed my browser and made my system hang,I will ask the gaming community what they advise


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

oh !!! i think this is a bad news 
okey thx :thumb:


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

I appreciate your help ... thx again :smile:
i hope that u can help me out in this !!! or teach me how to pass those surveys ... i haid this problem many times and always i give up :facepalm:
so this time i want learn and found someway to pass it cmad:
:thanx:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What exactly is it you are trying to access?


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

well see :
many times i try download some files i don't know any file ...
when i click download ---> show up window say "please complete a survey to download this file." but i don't found any surveys :ermm: and i found "There doesn't appear to be any offers available for your country." or something like that ...
but when i use proxy and refrsh page ... i found surveys but when i try to complete 1 of it ---> show up window say "proxy detected" :angry: and i never get the right survey page to complete ...
so i want to know is there anyway to pass those surveys and download file ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No they are set up to detect a proxy connection just for that reason, hacking past that would be a violation of the forum rules as well as probably laws in some countries.


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

not always hack files ... sometimes i try to download comptr drv but always the same !!!
so is there any solution ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Technically proxy use falls under circumventing restrictions on a network.



> You may not ask for assistance to circumvent restrictions or security on any computer system or network.


Forum Rules


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

my friend live in france when i told him about those files he found surveys and he download it but when i ask him to send it to me !! he said that i need to get the file by myself and he can't send it :sad:
so i just want know is there anyway to get those file (with surveys) or no (couz my country doesn't have surveys) ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No there is not.


----------



## kassira (Jul 8, 2012)

thx for eveything :thumb:
i really appreciate that :flowers:


----------

